# T-Top



## Lynx88 (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a 85 300Zx with a t-top that is leaking on the outside edges. The weather strips look good but it still leaks. When I poured water into the track with the t-top off, the water drains like it is suppose to. It is possible that the actual glass has a leak in it but I am not sure. If anyone has any ideas let me know.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Try vaseline, seriously.....itll work....coated it on the weatherstripping and it will help it seal.

Dont ever use armor all. Its alcohol based and will eventually crack rubber weatherstripping or dashes. Honestly, something like blue coral that has silicone will be fine.......just use it lightly. 

Also, check you lines from the t-tops that run down the A-pillar and behind the door post. They go bad and crack- you might as well replace those if you are ever going to have stuff apart


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

ya mines got a leak on the right t-top i'll have to try the vasoline trick


----------

